# Scarlett in the snow!



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

We were outside in the snow this morning and I thought that I would take some pictures of Scarlett. This is the first time she has seen this much snow, we haven't had a whole lot so far this winter. In any case, Scarlett LOVES the snow! She likes to dive right in, get her whole face in, and run wild! So I thought I would post some pictures for you to (hopefully) enjoy!


















































































There may be more pictures to come - she loves the snow, and I want to get some good action shots, but she doesn't seem to run when I have the camera lol


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

OMG Scarlett is absolutely gorgeous! She looks like she's enjoying herself  Brilliant pictures x


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

What a cutie and she looks like she was having a great time. 

I hope we get some snow here this year but nothing yet.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Oh, look at that fluffy bundle with the gorgeous colours!! They love the snow, don't they. Just as well when you live in Ontario, I suppose. That is the cutest little face.


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

Laura(L)Izzie said:


> OMG Scarlett is absolutely gorgeous! She looks like she's enjoying herself  Brilliant pictures x


Thanks  She has the best time outside in the snow, it really tires her out lol



Sezra said:


> What a cutie and she looks like she was having a great time.
> 
> I hope we get some snow here this year but nothing yet.


Thank you! We have hardly had any snow this year, nothing like we usually get, it is quite strange. We just had a big storm on Friday, and a bit more snow over the weekend, but it is supposed to be mild again this week. Very strange weather. 



Tressa said:


> Oh, look at that fluffy bundle with the gorgeous colours!! They love the snow, don't they. Just as well when you live in
> Ontario, I suppose. That is the cutest little face.


She definitely does love it! The first time she went out, she was a bit scared and didn't quite know what to think about it, but after a minute or two she was playing and loving it! It is good for an Ontario pup to like snow, but it has been a bizarre winter so there hasn't been much for them to play in this year!


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

No problem  & I wouldn't worry, the whole worlds weather seems to be messed up, ours has been weird! A really warm October & November, then just before christmas got really cold, but no snow, just icy & still is now! God knows what's going on lol. & last April was like the hottest April on record or something!


----------



## caradunne (Nov 29, 2010)

I love her, she is adorable and reminds me so much of Izzy (but different colour) when she was a puppy - the American face just does it for me. Please keep posting pictures.


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

AWWWW!!!!!! Lady was that small last winter!! so adorable! and her colour is lovely! congrats again! and Enjoy!! it sure makes our Ontario winters more bareable.


----------



## Janev1000 (Oct 4, 2011)

Sooooooooo cute!!! Yes, it would be lovely to have some snow!


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Scarlett .. fab pics 

So this means Mo & Lady have snow too ... Mo what are you waiting for ... can we see pics of the lovely Lady in the snow please xxx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

lol YES we finally have snow! I will get on it...we sure do have snow...and lady sure loves it...perhaps a video...as long as I can be home during daylight hours..


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

caradunne said:


> I love her, she is adorable and reminds me so much of Izzy (but different colour) when she was a puppy - the American face just does it for me. Please keep posting pictures.


Thanks  Her face just melted my heart the moment I saw her, I love their cute little faces! Your Izzy is beautiful as well!



lady amanda said:


> AWWWW!!!!!! Lady was that small last winter!! so adorable! and her colour is lovely! congrats again! and Enjoy!! it sure makes our Ontario winters more bareable.


Reading these comments really brings me back to reality and makes me realize that she isn't going to stay a tiny puppy forever. They grow up too fast, I can't believe how much she has already grown. And I agree with you about the winters, it isn't so bad to go outside if you have a cute little pup playing in the snow!



Janev1000 said:


> Sooooooooo cute!!! Yes, it would be lovely to have some snow!


Thanks! 



JoJo said:


> Ahh Scarlett .. fab pics
> 
> So this means Mo & Lady have snow too ... Mo what are you waiting for ... can we see pics of the lovely Lady in the snow please xxx


Thank you  I agree that we need some more pictures posted of other pups playing in the snow!



lady amanda said:


> lol YES we finally have snow! I will get on it...we sure do have snow...and lady sure loves it...perhaps a video...as long as I can be home during daylight hours..


It definitely came much later than we are used to didn't it? A video of lady in the snow would be great!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

It definitely came much later than we are used to didn't it? A video of lady in the snow would be great![/QUOTE]

it sure did! i did have a white christmas as I spent it in Ottawa...but it may all go this week if the weather man is right.


----------



## jools (Nov 11, 2010)

Oh ............... gorgeous Scarlett looks like shes having so much fun xx


----------



## Scarlett (Dec 15, 2011)

lady amanda said:


> It definitely came much later than we are used to didn't it? A video of lady in the snow would be great!


it sure did! i did have a white christmas as I spent it in Ottawa...but it may all go this week if the weather man is right.[/QUOTE]

Our snow is pretty much gone at this point, and our yard is a swamp! We had a lot of snow and now there is just water everywhere. I cannot wait for summer lol



jools said:


> Oh ............... gorgeous Scarlett looks like shes having so much fun xx


Thank you  She has a great time outside!


----------

